# [INSTALL][Risolto]Consiglio su emerge -uD --newuse world....

## stefanoxjx

Ciao a tutti, viste le varie modifiche apportate alle flag use, ho deciso di ricompilare i pacchetti necessari.

Ho lanciato "emerge -uD --newuse world" e ho avuto un paio di problemi inerenti a java.

Il primo pacchetto che mi ha dato problemi è stato "db" ed ho risolto aggiungendo su "/etc/portace/package.use" la riga "sys-libs/db -java".

Il secondo problema è nato con openoffice ed è sempre inerente a java ed ho risolto allo stesso modo.

Volevo capire se è  la strada giusta per risolvere questo tipo di problema o se dovevo usare un sistema diverso, anche perchè openoffice, mi ha chiaramente avvisato che compilandolo con la cflag "-java", molte funzioni non saranno attive.

Grazie dei consigli.

Ciao.Last edited by stefanoxjx on Fri Jan 27, 2006 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

nei due casi che hai citato la soluzione è corretta.

diciamo che in generale (secondo me) è buona cosa far fuori tutto quello che non ti serve. io sono dell'idea che andrebbe installato il meno possibile con le minor opzioni possibili. questo si traduce in sistemi più snelli, veloci, e stabili

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> nei due casi che hai citato la soluzione è corretta.
> 
> diciamo che in generale (secondo me) è buona cosa far fuori tutto quello che non ti serve. io sono dell'idea che andrebbe installato il meno possibile con le minor opzioni possibili. questo si traduce in sistemi più snelli, veloci, e stabili

 

Visto che ci sei, volevo chiederti anche un'altra cosa.

Il fatto di compilare includendo il meno possibile però comporta il fatto di dover ricompilare un determinato programma se si vuole aggiungere una funzione?

Mi spiego meglio, ora sto compilando openoffice senza java, ma se per un qualsiasi motivo dovessi avere bisogno delle funzionalità di java su openoffice, dovrò ricompilare tutto openoffice?

Grazie.

----------

## Luca89

Esatto.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stefanoxjx

Magari per i programmini si può anche fare, non so se vale la pena per kde e openoffice, anche se a dire il vero poi sono anche queli più usati   :Confused: 

Grazie a tutti delle informazioni.

Ciao.

----------

## Kernel78

Per OOo potresti prendere in considerazione l'installazione del binario.

----------

## stefanoxjx

Ormai ho finito di ricompilare tutto.

Per il momento mi tengo quello da sorgenti  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Ormai ho finito di ricompilare tutto.
> 
> Per il momento mi tengo quello da sorgenti 

 

Ok ma tieni conto che se ti servisse il supporto a java che hai tolto invece di ricompilare tutto puoi installare il binario...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ok ma tieni conto che se ti servisse il supporto a java che hai tolto invece di ricompilare tutto puoi installare il binario...

 

in realtà l'output di equery uses openoffice è molto ambiguo: si limita a riportare "enable java support" per la USE java, ma in realtà il pacchetto funziona correttamente ed in modo completo anche senza.

in realtà quel java support viene attivato in fase di compilazione, e tutto il pacchetto viene compilato con ant invece che con gcc. il risultato finale è che la compilazione può durare anche il doppio.

l'unica cosa che cambia davvero è che con USE="-java" la guida è disattivata, perché può essere generata solo dal compilatore java

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Ok ma tieni conto che se ti servisse il supporto a java che hai tolto invece di ricompilare tutto puoi installare il binario... 
> 
> in realtà l'output di equery uses openoffice è molto ambiguo: si limita a riportare "enable java support" per la USE java, ma in realtà il pacchetto funziona correttamente ed in modo completo anche senza.
> 
> in realtà quel java support viene attivato in fase di compilazione, e tutto il pacchetto viene compilato con ant invece che con gcc. il risultato finale è che la compilazione può durare anche il doppio.
> ...

 

Effettivamente, il messaggio di emerge diceva che senza java alcune funzioni non saranno attive per esempio l'help, ma non vorrei che tutto si limitasse solo a questo  :Smile: 

----------

